# SIMA Trade show



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey guys last year was my first year I went to the GIE. It was a blast and a great learning experience for me in 2018. I was disappointed in the lack of snow removing equipment and experts there. I have a real passion for snow removal and want to get more involved in the industry. What is the SIMA trade show like? Is it worth going too or is there a different trade show that I should be trying to go to?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Hey guys last year was my first year I went to the GIE. It was a blast and a great learning experience for me in 2018. I was disappointed in the lack of snow removing equipment and experts there. I have a real passion for snow removal and want to get more involved in the industry. What is the SIMA trade show like? Is it worth going too or is there a different trade show that I should be trying to go to?


With any show, gie, sima, Mgia, etc you get out of it what you put into it. I can recall my first Sima class I went to, Rich Arlington was the teacher and I was a snot nose kid in the back of the classroom who should've kept his mouth shut. Well guess what, I didn't I, spoke up and made myself look like a doofus. I didn't agree with Rich, and to this day I still don't think he was entirely on the money for what he was saying but so be it, I learned a little information, but it wasn't worth what I paid for.
I think one of the greatest resources for any trade show, is interacting with people that own businesses or are in the business currently, I'm not saying consultants and speakers that haven't done snow and ice don't have their place, but I think there's better avenues. Most of the trade shows, put on so,e type of class or classes, it's up to you if you want to take them, but if you do, bring a recorder or a notebook and take notes, don't sit on your phone, don't text your GF, don't post on plowsite, listen... another thing with trade shows, you can usually see and touch e equipment, not as much like gie where they have a sand box, but you can see what you like and so fourth, hope this helps.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I just hate how they have all these trade shows during the week. If it was a weekend it would be a no brainer, make it a long weekend with the wife. I get to look at toys during the day network a little and hopefully learn something and take her out to a new town at night. But because its during the week i have too look at possibly missing out on some summer just to attend the show. don't they realized we have work that needs to be done to pay for their classes! lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Rubber City Landscaping said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I just hate how they have all these trade shows during the week. If it was a weekend it would be a no brainer, make it a long weekend with the wife. I get to look at toys during the day network a little and hopefully learn something and take her out to a new town at night. But because its during the week i have too look at possibly missing out on some summer just to attend the show. don't they realized we have work that needs to be done to pay for their classes! lol


Knowledge is power....If your new or newer to the business the SIMA show would be the place to learn and network....The class offerings look pretty decent. I would seriously consider missing a day or two of work to attend. Plus....There is gonna be a meet and greet and facility's tour at a fellow Plowsite members establishment...He doesn't know it yet..But it's happening


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

moved thread to the Business forum so let's keep it on track please


----------

